# Work hand?



## ilgreen (1 mo ago)

Does anyone hire custom haying work hands? Is there enough work? What about winter time?


----------



## Trillium Farm (Dec 18, 2014)

ilgreen said:


> Does anyone hire custom haying work hands? Is there enough work? What about winter time?


Hard to find, that's why everybody's going with automated systems. (if they can afford them)


----------

